
Messaging as the Single Source of Truth - deegles
https://www.confluent.io/blog/messaging-single-source-truth/
======
mpweiher
Messaging as state was described very thoroughly by David Reed[1] in his 1978
thesis[2][3]:

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_P._Reed](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_P._Reed)

[2] [http://publications.csail.mit.edu/lcs/pubs/pdf/MIT-LCS-
TR-20...](http://publications.csail.mit.edu/lcs/pubs/pdf/MIT-LCS-TR-205.pdf)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15021833](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15021833)

